# Back in the spin of things



## Bodrighy (5 Dec 2008)

At last my 'shed' is up and running again. Managed to turn something for the first timne in nearly 4 months. 

Walnut with a bit of dpalying on the side, 11" dia. 2" deep and kept deliberately thick at 8mm. Finished with sealer and wax. Yete to reverse chuck and remove tenon. I had to stop as my fingers had gone numb with the cold



 



Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Dec 2008)

Bodrighy":29dgvvc3 said:


> At last my 'shed' is up and running again. Managed to turn something for the first timne in nearly 4 months.
> 
> Walnut with a bit of spalting on the side, 11" dia. 2" deep and kept deliberately thick at 8mm. Finished with sealer and wax. Yet to reverse chuck and remove tenon. I had to stop as my fingers had gone numb with the cold
> 
> ...


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2008)

Great to see you up and running again Pete, quite a pale piece of Walnut you have there.


----------



## boysie39 (5 Dec 2008)

Good on you Pete, Chas. said walnut looked a bit pale it's probly the cold that has it that way if your too cold to finish it off.
Great to hear you have settled in and are now getting back to the more important things in life. REgards Boysie


----------



## TEP (6 Dec 2008)

Mornin' *Pete*. Bet it feels good to get back to what you do best. Better invest in a heater methinks, nothing worse than trying to turn while standing shivering. Although it can give a textured finish if needed! :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (6 Dec 2008)

Glad you're back in action,Pete.
Like the bowl,the shape of the rim adds nicley to it  

Andrew


----------



## maltrout512 (6 Dec 2008)

Nice to see you back Pete. Great bowl.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Dec 2008)

Bit cold for playing but managed this. 

Bit off a split box log from Yandles . 6" tall Inside dia 2 1/2" box: sealed and friction polish to contast with rough parts




 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (7 Dec 2008)

A move back nearer your norm in form Pete, quite a challenge, the combination of the toughness of the box wood and the less than ideal specimen, must have taxed the concentration levels somewhat.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Dec 2008)

Great to see you up and turning Pete  
Nice to see some rustic pieces on here again 
Very nice they are too.


----------



## Jenx (8 Dec 2008)

Excellent ! "Bodders" is back !
Delighted that you're back in the spin of things Pete...
have missed seeing your stuff over recent months.

Hope you and your family are all settled in and enjoying life,
and 'right chuffed' for you that your back 'producing' again !
Nice one. Thats great !


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Dec 2008)

Still trying to get my hand in....Like Corny I'm rusty.

Hollow ball is beech, holder is a crotch of hazel. Ball is 3" dia approx 2mm thick. Total is 4" tall. 





Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2008)

You've obviously had some thinking time whilst the lathe has been down *Pete*, novel, different and a fair challenge, looks as though the rest has resulted a move forward in the art of spinny things.


----------



## PowerTool (8 Dec 2008)

Like the beech and hazel piece,Pete - quite arty,but still slightly rustic (a good combination.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (8 Dec 2008)

_"4 months down time, my aunt fanny ! _... you've been on an extended course !     
Excellent ball Pete .. you do him by hand, or have you invested in one of those 'ball tool thingys' that keep appearing on e-bay ?
Nice 'different' piece... and as said, its retained your 'rustic' trademark too. 8) 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Dec 2008)

Jenx":teeiaygg said:


> _
> Excellent ball Pete .. you do him by hand, or have you invested in one of those 'ball tool thingys' that keep appearing on e-bay ?
> 8) 8)_


_

You must be joking....seen the cost of 'em. 

Pete_


----------



## Paul.J (9 Dec 2008)

Very nice Pete.  
What tool did you use to hollow the ball :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Dec 2008)

The ball is very nice pete, I think the box, althogh very nice looks a bit well,cough , phallic to me :lol: 
JT


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Dec 2008)

Paul.J":q78drmdo said:


> Very nice Pete.
> What tool did you use to hollow the ball :?:



Thanks. I have a small Sorby hook tool which is fine for things this small. No good for bigger things such as Corny makes though. 

John T: Phallic? Thanks I think. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Dec 2008)

Had a go at a piece of bogwood kindly donated by a forum member. Hope I've done it justice.



 




8" tall. Max dia 31'2" bored to 2" from bottom and top partially hollowed to give it bottom weight

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Dec 2008)

As most of the sizeable wood I have is somewhere betwen wet & soggy I decided to use up some of the scrap offcuts. This has an oak body with inlay made of purple heart shavings (I save the coloured wood sawdust & shavings) and a mahogany collar. 

3 1/2" dia, 2" tall and yes it's hollow.



 



Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Dec 2008)

I like that pete, how have you made the inlay of shavings?(as in glue and finishing) It looks like a flying saucer  

JT


----------



## CHJ (9 Dec 2008)

I like the crisply executed contrast ring on the Oak *Pete*, still trying to make my mind up about a subject suitable for my piece of Irish Bog Oak likewise generously donated, just reluctant to convert any of it to shavings waste.


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Dec 2008)

CHJ":uimsm1vf said:


> I like the crisply executed contrast ring on the Oak *Pete*, still trying to make my mind up about a subject suitable for my piece of Irish Bog Oak likewise generously donated, just reluctant to convert any of it to shavings waste.



I must admit I was mulling over how best to use it. (The bog oak) In the end I searched for something that allowed me to use as much of the wood as possible. Hardly any shavings from it. I think Itook more off the tools resharpening than off the wood :lol: 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (11 Dec 2008)

Pete, your really back with a bang. Some lovely turnings and great variety and some unusuall little fillings to me anyway.
I must say it brought a tear to me eye to see a piece of Bog Oak used in this manner. Some just use a small piece to carve and stick to something else to make a Trophy,what you have made is a Trophy on it's own. Glad you posted it I've printed off a few copys to have around. God Bless you and your hands. REgards Boysie.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Dec 2008)

Boysie, I think you were meant to kiss the Blarney Stone, not swallow it.  :lol: 

Seriously your words are really appreciated. I am glad that you like what I did with the wood. I am sure that some of the expert turners will soon come up with better and perhaps more imaginative creations.

Thanks again for the chance to have a go with this wood.

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Dec 2008)

Had a go at another piece of 4x4 fence post. 

9" tall 4" max dia. based on a medieval beer goblet I saw in a museum.That was made of wood but not sure what.



 



Because it is such a soft wood, sanding removes the lighter wood in the grain leaving a soft ribbed effect. 

It does stand straight....just a lousy photographer  

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Dec 2008)

Vase in unknown wood from dead tree in the garden. I have a load of logs from, this.

13" tall, 2 1/2" dia max. drilled to bottom and part hollowed out. Must get some tools for hollowing things like this.



 



My perform had bust yet another belt so had to do this on the mini lathe. Actuslly easier

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (16 Dec 2008)

Still not spending money on "real" timber,I see,Pete.. :lol: 

Nice pieces,the beads add nicely to the shape.What do you use for drilling something that deep ?

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (16 Dec 2008)

Some more nice pieces Pete  
I can't wait to get into my kindly donated Irish Bog Oak,and you have done a nice job with yours.I just don't want to waste it. :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Dec 2008)

I use a 1/4" spindle gouge which works fine as long as I am going in a straight line. I did have a bowl gouge but it's too short now and also tended to catch sometimes.

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Dec 2008)

Had a go at a bit more yew. smaller than usual as I am working on the mini lathe still

Yew 8" dia 3 1/2" tall



 

 

 



Pete


----------



## hobbler (21 Dec 2008)

Pete some nice turning there love the last bowl and the rough sided vessel


----------



## PowerTool (21 Dec 2008)

Nice piece,Pete ; looks to have a real "warmth" to it  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (21 Dec 2008)

Gorgeous piece of Yew Pete,and a nicely finished piece to show it off


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Dec 2008)

Thanks Paul. Got it from a rather exclusive specialist in the wood I know up in Brum :roll: 
Still got a few more pieces that are too large for the lathe that I am loath to cut up. Hoping Santa finds a new one on his sleigh with my name on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (21 Dec 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> Thanks Paul. Got it from a rather exclusive specialist in the wood I know up in Brum
> Still got a few more pieces that are too large for the lathe that I am loath to cut up. Hoping Santa finds a new one on his sleigh with my name on it


That was a piece off me Pete. i thought you'd used it all.
I hope the Santas Reindeer have their extra Shreddies Pete if they bring that lathe you want :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Dec 2008)

Paul.J":30bifena said:


> *Bodrighy wrote*
> 
> 
> > Thanks Paul. Got it from a rather exclusive specialist in the wood I know up in Brum
> ...



I've got 4 large pieces left. As far as the lathe I _*want*_ goes....I doubt I'd get that :lol: Wouldn't get it into a 10 x 6 shed anyway. Apart from not being able to afford it. 

Have a really good Christmas Paul, you and all your ladies, and thanks for all your support and friendship over the past year :ho2 :ho2 

Pete[/b]


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Dec 2008)

Managed to get out to the shed and have a quick play.

Mahonia. Natural colour. 1 1/2" tall, 1/4" dia stem is just over a mill. Could't measure the thickness.





Pete


----------



## CHJ (28 Dec 2008)

Guess the cold weather has caused some shrinkage down south :lol: 

Neatly done.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Dec 2008)

CHJ":3djgqc6r said:


> Guess the cold weather has caused some shrinkage down south :lol:
> 
> Neatly done.



I don'tknopw what you mean Chas!!!! :lol: 

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (28 Dec 2008)

*Mahonia* :shock: :? 
Nice ickle piece Pete.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2009)

A friend of ours staying for the New Year wanted a clock for his new caravan. Needed to be light coloured so knocked up this from a scrap of oak I had.





4" wide, 3" tall. Finished in sealer & wax.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2009)

I like it *Pete*, not a fan of the 'cart wheel' versions but once again your 'different' approach has resulted in a form that has a softer flow to it's lines.


----------



## johnny.t. (2 Jan 2009)

Thats nice looks good  , you should put the clock face in straight though :lol: . How did you go about mounting it off centre to get the shape?
JT


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys



johnny.t.":1gmzti21 said:


> Thats nice looks good  , you should put the clock face in straight though :lol: .
> JT


 :roll: :roll: 



johnny.t.":1gmzti21 said:


> How did you go about mounting it off centre to get the shape?



I turned it on a faceplate initially and cut the mounting recess for turning the clock front and turned the back and outside with the little bead. I then swivelled the faceplate to turn it into an ellipse before remounting to do the front. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jan 2009)

Nice idea Pete,and looks good  
Think i would have had the grain going straight across or up though,if that is possible :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jan 2009)

A couple of pieces I managed to do today despite the colds.


Ash (I think) with mahogany stopper. 10" tall, 3 1/2" dia. 




Just to prove I do use real wood sometimes (albeit from Yandles bin)
This one needs a foot. I was parting it off ( the leg) when it snapped on me. Why don't these things happen at the beginning not at the end.

Padauk and ebony.




Pete


----------



## cornucopia (5 Jan 2009)

hmm neither of these pieces are for me pete
the finial on the padauk one would look much better if it was smaller imo
the vase is o.k but whats with the stopper? 
sorry pete not this time


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the comments George. Thwe finial would, I agree, be better shorter if the piece was finished but it will hopefully be balanced when the leg is remade.

As for the knob on the vase.....it's fashioned after a piece of pottery I saw in a museum. It was a funeral urn if I recall correctly

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (5 Jan 2009)

Two nice pieces Pete  
The first one looks like a cocktail shaker,but think it would be better without the stopper.
Nice looking piece of Padauk on the second,how much taller would it be with the legs,as it does look out of proportion with that size finial.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2009)

Bit too cold really but managed another piece of yew.

8" tall, 4 1/2" dia. Sealed & waxed. I've got a gallery that is asking for 'rustic pieces' so will need to make a few more of this type of thing. 



 

 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2009)

Bodrighy":wsdhbkp5 said:


> ........ I've got a gallery that is asking for 'rustic pieces' so will need to make a few more of this type of thing.
> ...



Captured a fair cross section of colours and textures in that one *Pete*.

Well done on the outlet front, it's good when there is the satisfaction of knowing that others appreciate your work.

I also find that having a request for 'rustic' or 'as it comes' work leads to the most relaxed enjoyment at the lathe.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jan 2009)

Some nice pieces,Pete - and congratulations on the gallery find ccasion5: Hope it becomes a regular outlet for your turnings.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2009)

Another play in the cold. A bit more from my stock of Brummie yew. Smaller than usual this time.

Yew, 7" dia. 3 1/2" tall. 



 

 



Sealed & waxed.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2009)

Well done with the gallery find Pete,i will look forward to the forthcoming DVDs :lol: 
Those pieces look rustic enough to me,will they be going :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jan 2009)

An experiment. I am not too keen on the wood itself as it seems marked in some way. I do like the overall effect...I think. Still trying to make my mind up.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jan 2009)

Need to slow down a bit *Pete*, turning at Snails pace is an art that needs some thought.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jan 2009)

I thought it was a snail in the small piccy :roll:
What wood is it Pete,and is it finished,hollowed out, as there does appear to be some scratch marks on it,or is that what you mean :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jan 2009)

Paul.J":3gtqo1ae said:


> I thought it was a snail in the small piccy :roll:
> What wood is it Pete,and is it finished,hollowed out, as there does appear to be some scratch marks on it,or is that what you mean :?:



Hi Paul,

It's hollowed out and tyhere are no tool marks on it. The marks that are showing are in the wood itself, that's why I am not so keen on the wood. It's not glued down so I might redo the urn in another wood.

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (10 Jan 2009)

its cherry- i have a few bits like this dotted around in the garden. i like it


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Jan 2009)

Been busy making 'small things' for some of the craft shops.

T lights mainly from cherry branches




Weedpots from scraps and offcuts, walnut, oak and anon. All between 4 & 6" tall


 



An experimental bowl. Unknown wood 4 1/2" dia on a hazel base 5" long, 1 1/2" wide




Also did a few goblets while I'm at it.

Thin stem cherry, natural edge: 10" tall stem 5mm top is 2" dia.




Also experimenting with design of goblets

Beech, 4 1/2" tall



Cherry 6 1/2" tall




All I need now is to practice my photography.

Have to take some of my 'rustic yew' stuff into a gallery on Sunday as they are interested. Wish me luck. Also got someone with an online craft shop coming next week to have alook at some stuff. 

Also off to the Cornwall WT Club tonight for 1st time. Getting bust down here

Pete

Pete


----------



## TEP (30 Jan 2009)

Comin' on by leaps and bound *Pete*, living dangerously with that first goblet stem.

Keep up the good work mate. All nice bits.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2009)

Looks like it was a crafty move back down to Cornwall *Pete*, following the enforced rest, inspiration, application and hopefully remuneration all seem to be in the ascendence. Glad to see someone get both enjoyment and the recognition of others from a relatively new hobby.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Jan 2009)

Nice work,Pete - particularly like the "experimental bowl" ;like the design,and the piece itself looks very nice  

Good luck with the gallery and craft shop,and hope you enjoy the club  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. The club was a mixtur of inspiring and 2 that's it. Im giving up!!"

They had an 84 year old turner called Jack Vage showing some of the things that he had turned. Talk about perfect. He specialises in segmented work but also did some other stuff that was out of this world. Scary thing was his hands shake and yet his work was incredible. Fortunately thay do lessons 3 nights a week at £4 an evening. Yes I've signed up. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (30 Jan 2009)

Goob on you Pete , great looking work should be no problem to sell, Tell that 82yr old to give up the drink. :lol: ccasion5: Or go back on it. I'm off it 5yrs and i'm still rattling :wink: :wink: REgards Boysie


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jan 2009)

Great pieces Pete,i do like the long slender goblet  
Glad the night out at the club was ok,and good luck with the gallery work


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Feb 2009)

Apart from playing with scrap managed to get these two done. 

Partly made at the club, I managed to get this down to an unprecedented smooth and thinnish (1/8th") form(for me) after being shown how by one of the tutors. Main body is beech, 3" di, 2" height with small foot and 3" finial both in mahogany (from an old wardrobe door). 



 

Back to the rustic look. Bowl is 1 1/2" di. 1 1/2" deep. Hazel.




Comments / criticisms welcome as always

Pete


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)

Lovely work Pete. We need to sort out your photography tho  Perhaps find a white background and a bit more lighting (without the flash).


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Feb 2009)

wizer":3c0shlty said:


> Lovely work Pete. We need to sort out your photography tho  Perhaps find a white background and a bit more lighting (without the flash).


I kw, I know. I keep meaning to get a light box thingy but also keep forgetting. I used to do a bit of photography with a film camera but just can't get my head around the digital ones. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)

Doesn't have to be fancy mate. Just a bit more lighting would help. Turn the flash off and the room lights right up. Use some normal house hold lamps if you have some. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Feb 2009)

Don't do 'normal bowls' much but here's a couple. 

Spalted beech, 10" outside dia. 7" inside dia. Left it wide as the colouring was so spectacular. 



 



Steamed pear, 8 1/2" dia 6mm thick. (looks like plastic in my opinion. Glad I didn;'t pay for it)


 




One for SWMBO London Plane pot pourri bowl (outside will be filled with beach combed glass apparently) 11" outside bowl, 4" inside bowl


 



Critique, comments etc welcome as always.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (27 Feb 2009)

Spalted beech - like the curve/profile,and yes,the figuring is fantastic  
Steamed pear - again,I like the shape (reminiscent of Samian ware),turning looks to be technically very good,but I can see what you mean about the "plastic" look to the timber.
London plane - like the idea,looks good as it is now,but would be nice to see it with the glass added,as I think it will transform the look of the piece altogether  

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (27 Feb 2009)

They all look very well turned Pete .. 
there must be a bit of 'Weight' to that Spalted Beech one, is there ?
There's a lot of wood 'left', that sometimes would be removed ... but I don't think thats to its detriment, its such a nicely marked piece of wood, I think Its been a good idea to leave most of it 'in the bowl' .  
Is it from the 'found in the garden' log ?

I've never turned pear yet ... if I'm to believe the rumour, it cuts lovely, like butter ... was that the case ?
I also see where you're coming from ( at least from the photo's ) about the slightly 'plasticy look' took it ... thats certainly not a fault of the turning.. you can only work with whats there, and shape-wise, finish-wise, it looks to be very well done.
I don't suppose it'd be possible to 'embellish' it with something, maybe to take away from the 'plasticy' feel ? ( Pyrograph, Carving, etc ? )

The pot-pourri bowl looks excellent too ...
as Andrew says, be good to see it 'finished', with the rim-trough filled with the finds from the beach... perhaps you can put a pic up with a 'before and after' later on, once its ready.
Looks to be beautifully turned and finished once again  

I really like the 'usual Pete' rustic stuff you do a lot of - its also nice to see some of your 'more conventional'( if thats the right expression ! )production too... serves to show a diverse eye and mind, which are good things to posess ! 

All very attractive pieces there !

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Feb 2009)

Thank you guys, 

I'll take the wife out for a stroll on the beach and see what she can find. About time she had an airing. Been stuck in mking rag rugs and wall hangings all winter :lol: As soon as she's done it I'll post a pic for you

I have started doing a bit of carving at the turning club and do have a pyrography pen so why didn't I think of that for the pear? :roll: 

It is lovely stuff to turn by the way Jenx. Don't know if unsteamed pear would look any better. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2009)

Your exploration of different forms grows apace *Pete*, don't quite know about your latest unexpected essay into the norm, but the lessons learnt in finishing the rustic show through. The spalted piece looks like a gallery winner.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Mar 2009)

Continuing my experimenting with potery style: 2 more pueblo pots from spalted beech

6" tall, 6" dia. oilrd for a matt finish. 


 



4" tall 4" wide oiled again


 




Also had a go at a goblet for this months club competition. The foot chipped so it is too small really. Pity the wood is quite unusual with the green flecksand shading, all natural. and I got the bowl down to 2mm and a 4mm stem. 
8" tall 3£ di bowl. foot less than 2" which it should be.


 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2009)

Like the pueblo pots* Pete*, biased to the first on the preference stakes, pity about the Goblet foot, you got the figuring detail spot on.
Could always mount it on/in a contrasting base rim as a save if not a competition entry.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Mar 2009)

CHJ":2b4hkqdg said:


> Like the pueblo pots* Pete*, biased to the first on the preference stakes, pity about the Goblet foot, you got the figuring detail spot on.
> Could always mount it on/in a contrasting base rim as a save if not a competition entry.



Thanks Chas. I was wondering if I can find another oiece that mathes the top of redoing the foot as the rest of it is OK.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (5 Mar 2009)

Now those i do like Pete,first one in particular  
Nice looking shape and the wood looks great.
If you remember i made a repair on a goblet where the foot chipped.
Just got a piece off the same lump of wood and you could hardley tell.
Might be worth a go 
Just found a piccy of it Pete.


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2009)

I did similar to rescue a split foot on one. The small foot sits in a recess.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Mar 2009)

Nice work,particularly like the shape of the top one  
And the greenish fleck in sycamore is reasonably common,depending on how it has been dried - if left to dry in the round,you often get it;I believe this is why sycamore planks are stacked vertically to dry - to avoid this discolouration (not ideal for furniture,but great for turned pieces,as you have shown)

Andrew


----------



## mikec (6 Mar 2009)

Hi *Pete*,

Very nice pieces. Love the goblet, pity about the base, I reckon that is well worth trying a replacement base. The figuring on the bowl is spot on and the shape shows it off beautifully.

Keep the stuff coming, its great to see what different approaches can come up with  

Mike C[/b]


----------



## johnny.t. (6 Mar 2009)

Pete, the goblet definatly deserves a new foot as it is really nice. Its a right b#gger when you've gone through the motions of making a nice goblet and at the final bit goes and breaks on you :evil: .....
The pots though I'm not at all keen on I have to say, especially the second one.

JT


----------



## Jenx (6 Mar 2009)

More great work Pete ... have you got right into those pots and hollowed them ? ...
On the Goblet - definately got to try and 'save' that, ... its too nice to be consigned to the "nearly!" pile ... has to be worth a try at salvaging the base.

Been trying to have a look at ceramics / pottery online...
wow, thats a 'diverse' world of its own too eh ? 8) 
a good source of inspiration for wooden pieces though...


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Mar 2009)

Jenx":3gjk8ufw said:


> More great work Pete ... have you got right into those pots and hollowed them ? ...



Yes. That's why they are a bit smaller than I would like as I am using a spindle gouge and a small hook tool. When I get my Munro I'll tru something bigger :lol: Oh look there's nother pig flying past



Jenx":3gjk8ufw said:


> Been trying to have a look at ceramics / pottery online...
> wow, thats a 'diverse' world of its own too eh ? 8)
> a good source of inspiration for wooden pieces though...



I find it quite fascinating. Try googling images and use pueblo, native american, roman, greek, byzantine before the word pottery putting the lot in quyotation marks. They all produce loads of different shapes and sizes. Andrew (Powertool) is into pottery as well I think only he knows what he is talking about. I have been putting the pueblo ones up on an american forum as well to see what they think and so far the reaction has been good. One that was a bit misshapen apparently.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (6 Mar 2009)

Here's one of my favourite ancient pottery-orientated sites.Great inspiration for shapes.

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (7 Mar 2009)

Wow ! Bit of 'history' there then ! thats fascinating ! 
Must say... having had a little look,, I'm quite 'taken' with the Greek stuff in particular. Very interesting to see ... excellent ! 
8) 8) 8)


----------



## mark sanger (8 Mar 2009)

You are always busy Pete. Great work

M


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Mar 2009)

The competition for the club this month is goblets. With the standard of work I've seen so far I don't stand a chance but thought I'd have a go. 


Fruit wood, 9" tall, 2mm thick, stem is 3.5mm






Pete


----------



## Jenx (12 Mar 2009)

Thats very attractive, yet again Pete ...
and maintains the 'rustic' look ( or at least as I understand it  )..
.. Looks teriffic !

best of luck in the competition ! 
8)


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2009)

Bodrighy":1ioe21dm said:


> ...With the standard of work I've seen so far I don't stand a chance but thought I'd have a go. ...



Never know *Pete*, it might be just avant garde enough to bring a fresh perspective to the groups efforts.

Great work on the stem diameter, hope it holds itself up straight until you can get it to the club.


----------



## mrs. sliver (13 Mar 2009)

I *really* like that piece Pete!!! =D> =D>


----------



## Paul.J (13 Mar 2009)

Very nice Pete  
Looks like a flower.
Are those sanding marks i can see in the bowl :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Mar 2009)

Thanks everyone. As said. The standard of work at the club is really high so I don't expect to get much more than critique but nothing ventured nothing gained.

Paul: I don't think so but I'll go and have another look to check. 

Pete

Just checked and there *is* a mark in the wax polish which I'll need to clear. Thanks Paul


----------



## loz (13 Mar 2009)

Bodrighy":12cct2ky said:


> With the standard of work I've seen so far I don't stand a chance but thought I'd



Must be seriously high standard in your Club Pete, looking at some of the stunning goblets in your gallery !!


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Apr 2009)

Blimey I had to go back about 6 pages to find this thread.

Anyway I've been playing with these again. They are what I want to use a glue chuck for. I did this one using a different method 





Spalted beech body, hazel finial, leg & collar dyed with Indian Rosewood dye as I don't have any dark wood at the moment. It's 3" dia. and finial and leg are both 3" long. Critique etc welcome as always

Pete


----------



## mrs. sliver (26 Apr 2009)

Nice one there Pete! I like the proportins of the finial and the base. I have never dyed any wood sucessfully, it always seems to end up patchy  
do you turn then dye it? :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Apr 2009)

mrs. sliver":1r5sjf7i said:


> Nice one there Pete! I like the proportins of the finial and the base. I have never dyed any wood sucessfully, it always seems to end up patchy
> do you turn then dye it? :?:



Thanks Mrs S. Yes, the dye only soaks in so far so even sanding can take it off again. I dye after the final sanding. Don'ty know if yu are supposed to but I sort of mix it with sanding sealer or it raises the grain too much.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2009)

You know as well as anybody that it's not my scene *Pete*, but I must commend you on the tool control and self discipline shown in that piece.


----------



## Jenx (26 Apr 2009)

I like that piece Pete.. really like it -- ( would they have a 'name', pieces like that ? ) ... I liked the Padauk one you did before, and re-worked.. and this one is equally as pleasing.

I'm keen to try a piece like that sometime... Not sure If It'll be achievable, but I'd like to give it a go ! 
Make a really nice change from bowls, clocks and platters.. and I must remember to have a try soon.

What I think I like about them is that they exist just for the pleasure of existing.. no functional purpose, other than to please the eye, and there's something glorious about that ( probably haven't explained that very well :wink: )... maybe _'ornamental discussion piece'_ would summarise ! :lol: 

Contrasts in colouration "work" on this one... the balance between base and finial work for me as a viewer, and the overall proportion between stem/ball/finial look pleasing.

Thats a 'winner' for me ... really like it.


----------



## mrs. sliver (27 Apr 2009)

Jenx":3j0g3yap said:


> I like that piece Pete.. really like it -- ( would they have a 'name', pieces like that ? ) ...





> I suppose it would be called a small finial box,or something. :-k However, I make quite a few of this kind of thing and I made up the name 'Chi keepers' and suggested their use in meditation, complete with a little card with an explanation on. and you would be suprised how many people claim know all about them! :lol: one even was telling about their ancient history! even though I just made the name up! :roll:


----------



## TEP (27 Apr 2009)

Very! very! well done *Pete*, that wood stain has worked a treat. Really helps set the globe off IMO. My sort of thing.


----------



## Jenx (27 Apr 2009)

Mrs S, you have a wicked streak heh heh !!heh... :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats excellent !... you must have been stifling the laughter when people claimed to know all about the "Chi Keeper" .... ha ha ha... I love it !! 8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys. Jenx. I got the idea from Cindy Drozda's work. Hers is marginally  better than mine and she also does them as little boxes as well. The hardest part is getting the finial and leg to look right. Proportion and length etc. Great fun though. I have had a few responses from people about them outside the forum as they are unusual. 

Like your style Mrs S must borrow that one (with permission of cours) 

Tam: I was trying to find a piece of dark wood for the leg & finial and found the dye which I had stashed. I must admit I was pleased with the result as the grain of the wood shows thorugh but not enough to detract. Something to remember for the future

pete


----------



## loz (27 Apr 2009)

Just echoing everyone else comments, 
Very nice, love spalted wood anyway - but the finial and leg are lovely. 

Cindy will be getting worried !


----------



## mrs. sliver (27 Apr 2009)

Bodrighy":17tlj6oy said:


> Like your style Mrs S must borrow that one (with permission of cours)



Was that _permission_ or _commission_ Pete? :lol: :lol: 

Sure you can use it! anyone is welcome. It would be interesting to see how far it would spread ... you can't copyright these things can you?

Just to stress they aren't a con! I do meditate and use a visual aid, these are not made with any intenion to claim being some ancient magic box! .... an old bean can would do the job ... it is the people who claim they already know about them that fill in the blanks!

But I agree that it is getting the balance right that is the key! and this one does that very nicley! =D> watch out Cindy .. we are coming after you .... in a very long time that is   :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (27 Apr 2009)

*Pete*
I would go as far as to say that that is your best piece to date,in that style.
Very nice indeed.Nicely proportioned and the colours go well.
Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## johnny.t. (28 Apr 2009)

Pete,
Quite a nice piece there  . The only comment I can really make is that the top of the leg and bottom of the finial just don't look quite right, prehaps a little heavy looking or maybe the curve?

Your definetly getting there though with these 8) 

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (12 May 2009)

I don't do much treen as a rule but lately I seem to have done quite a bit. 

We had a few grandkids over the weekend and Sue asked for a couple of eggcups as ours had disappeared in the move. 

Hazel: eggcup size?




Daughter in laws wanted honey dippers so...One in hazel, one in hawthorn. Did some hedging for someone and ended up with a load of fair sized dead hawthorn logs. Some too rotten so into the firewood pile but a number of use. 




Ordered by a lady who saw my stuff on the web site. Beech with hawthorn pestle 5" dia 3" deep sanded to 1200 & oiled


 



She liked it enough to order a bigger one for her mum: 7 " dia, 5" deep in some kind of fruit wood (I think) sanded to 1200 & oiled. 


 



Also had some walnut donated by a forum member so had a go at a georgian style goblet. 
5" tall 2 1/2" dia. Finished with wax




Pete


----------



## Paul.J (12 May 2009)

All very nice looking pieces Pete  
Love the Walnut piece,looks good enough to eat.Yummy :lol:


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2009)

The Kernow turner evolves, made to order and period pieces all in close order no less.

All look to be finished in a manner appropriate to the subject, saw the goblet elsewhere and wondered about the styling but the period explanation puts it right on the button.

Good that you are getting 'orders' hope the word of mouth spreads as rapidly as the usual rural grapevine.


----------



## Jenx (12 May 2009)

Great work yet again Pete .... and how nice to be 'comissioned' to make things.. and even better to get a 'repeat order' from someone.,, thats the _true measure_ of a sale... when you sell another one to the same client ! Fantastic ! 

I really like the walnut goblet... its got a 'richness' to it which really works well. That is a really nice piece. I do always admire the techincal skills in going 'super-slim', but having said that - I like a goblet to have a bit of substance to it. That one is a beauty, really like it a lot ! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## PowerTool (12 May 2009)

Another vote for the walnut goblet,and congratulations on the commisioned work  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (12 May 2009)

Thanks guys. I must admit I was quite pleased with the walnut goblet. I have a bit more of the wood left and was thinking of trying to make a pair. Now that is a skill in itself IMHO and something \i have yet to achieve successfully.  

pete


----------



## Bodrighy (21 May 2009)

I started this at the club using hollowing tool but ended up finishing at home using a bowl gouge on the last bit of the inside.
9" tall, 5" dia. Avg. 6mm thick except at the bottom which is a lot thicker. Wood unkone but as can be seen wasn't in the best of condition



 

 



Comments etc welcome as always

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 May 2009)

How did you manage to turn that piece Pete :shock: 
Definately a Pete special that one :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (22 May 2009)

Like it,very visually appealing  
I guess it must have cut down on the amount of shaving produced,as it looks like there was b*gger all there in half of it to start with.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## boysie39 (22 May 2009)

Pete ,you have a style and uniquness all your own and it works. I love looking at your pieces I can identify with them . Maybe when things are right again I would like to try and do things like that if you dont mind. But your kind of rustic hits the spot with me . REgards Boysie


----------



## Jenx (22 May 2009)

I'm not sure what it is .... but I like it !! 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like it might have been a bit challenging, that one, Pete ! 

Also, very much agree with previous sentiments ... you have definately developed a very distinctive 'Pete' style ... now very 'recognisable' as 'one of yours'... and that, I believe, is a wonderful way to go.

Just as people recognise a piece of Chippendale Furniture, or a Dali Painting... one can see a rustic turned item and think ... ( In finest "Brian Sewell" inpersonating voice... )_ 'Oh yes, its a 'Pete' ... Rustic Turnery form Cornwall' _ 8) 8)  

You know what I mean, I'm sure :lol: 


Brilliant.
Keep them coming !


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2009)

Been playing with scrap wood and practicing my hollowing. This is 6" tall and 2 1/2" max dia. Someone pointed out that the bark inclusion looks like a hawk. The neck needs a bit of work, shaping it somehow as thereare a few nicks out of it that need attention






 

Comments etc welcome as always

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (11 Jun 2009)

Thats a nice one Pete  

Your'e a brave man turning these.
I can see the hawk in the inclusion, sitting on a perch 8) always good when that sort of thing happens.
I don't think the chips on the neck really hurt this,they're sort of in keeping with the piece of timber, I don't think I would change them.

Only minor negative Pete is that I can see a lot of faint sanding marks on it :shock: What grit have you sanded down to? and has it any finish on?

I like it though  

JT


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2009)

"As Is" works for me *Pete,* personally would not touch the rim. Really impressed with the wall thickness you are achieving and the good control of form with such diverse material density, with chunky density irregularities are easily absorbed but thin wall thickness demands the best tool control possible.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys,
JT
I am looking hard for the sanding marks but can't see them. I can see rain drops.... I'll check the real thing. I usually start at 240 and take these down to 400 hand sanded. By experience the wood has to be treated carefully as too much sanding or too fast and it heats up and things happen  


Chas, believe it or not I have an old Ashley Isles carbon steel spindle gouge that is brilliant at taking those final cuts on thin things as it really takes a sharp edge and for the delicate stuff doesn't need continual sharpeining. Apart from that I guess I have been practicing a lot with manky wood so am beginning to get the hang of it :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2009)

*"Holy Hollow forms Batman"* :shock: :shock: 
How did you manage to hold that piece together Pete. :shock: :? 
Great end result,and i would also leave as is.It all adds to the rustic charm Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (11 Jun 2009)

Quite possibly my eyes Pete :lol: 

I can still see them, they could well be a few buffing marks in the finish? To avoid this(as it always bugged me on my pieces) I now do all polishing by hand and not on my lathe.

You start sanding at 240 :shock: You must be getting a great finish off the tool 8) I always have to start at 120 and usualy finish at 600. It would be nice not to have to keep buying 120, I thought I was doing well when I didn't need me big roll of 80 grit anymore :lol: 

JT


----------



## tekno.mage (11 Jun 2009)

Wow! That is an amazing piece. How did you get that bark inclusion to look just like a perching hawk?

I see no sanding marks on the pics - but quite a lot of raindrops.

tekno.mage


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2009)

I usually sand on the lathe but with things like this piece of elder which is spinning at 1500 rpm in the picture I do have some bits I do by hand :lol:



 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2009)

Jeez Pete, you need to try doing something in wood for a change, this persistence with cutting air is getting close to the etherial.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2009)

There is some wood in the Chas look



 

 



One of my grandsons came in with a lump of elder for 'me to play with,' I have got this far and have some ideas for the next stage if I can do it. 
It's 8" dia in most directions with a couple of bumps and hollows in various places. Beautiful wood to turn.

In case Steve is reading this, it was originally going to be a jar shape with a neck but a bit flew off into the shavings and so I had to have a design change. 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (12 Jun 2009)

Pete, Raindrops keep falling on the bird, which I think looks more like a Phesant or Peahen. Cant see any sanding marks though. Love the elder piece,super markings. REgards Boysie.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jun 2009)

Nice hollowforms,Pete - love the one with the hawk in it  
The elder piece looks very nice,but must have been a little exciting at times..

Andrew


----------



## johnny.t. (12 Jun 2009)

Thats lovely Pete, well done. 

I think it would look great with a candle inside, shining through the holes  

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Jun 2009)

Just to be different I turned a bowl. Don't do many of them at the moment. 

This one is yew, 9 1/2" dia with the interior bowl part 5" dia. and 3" tall. Finished with buffed oil. It started off completely round but there was a hidden fault and a bit flew off leaving the bark inclusion. Had this happen before with yew where there is bark inside the wood. Seeing all the splits appearing I decided to elave it thick as I hate putting yew on the firewood pile

And yes Paul it is a piece of yours...still git a few left.



 



Comments & critique welcome as always

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2009)

I thought i recognised it Pete :lol: 
Very nice.Pity it split,but i think i would have still gone a bit thinner with it. :shock: 
All that Yew is cut up now Pete and ready to be turned.Think i have about three bags of it left


----------



## Soulfly (23 Jun 2009)

The style is a bit rugged like Bods native Cornish coastline and looks like his objects could be shaped by the forces of nature. It has a nice appeal to it and is carving his own niche and look which is important. Do the areas we come from reflect out style of work?


----------



## PowerTool (23 Jun 2009)

Soulfly":3vl156pt said:


> Do the areas we come from reflect out style of work?



Interesting thought - I had a rural upbringing on the edge of the North Yorkshire moors,and personal preference is for rustic/natural edge pieces,and functional/utilitarian items (a bit like all the trees and woods I grew up near,and the farmhouse kitchens I was so fond of)

Andrew

P.S. - nice bowl,Pete :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Jun 2009)

Certainly there is something in it. Chas's work is always meticulous and apart from the odd forayinto the rustic world he excels at the precise work we have all come to admire. His nbackground I believe is that of high end engineering. Be interesting to perhaps have a thread following this up.

pete


----------



## Jenx (23 Jun 2009)

That's a very interesting thought ! ....
Good idea Pete, a thread to follow that up ! 

8)


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2009)

Steady yourself *Pete*, but I quite like it, has that no nonsense "I'm here, so put up with it" look about it.



_(Guess who got hugs and kisses for a rustic present recently)_


----------



## mrs. sliver (24 Jun 2009)

I think I shall have a badge made up 'Pete's rustics rule!' :lol:


----------



## johnny.t. (24 Jun 2009)

I like the idea Pete and the bark inclusion was surely a 'lucky break' as it adds something to it.

In the picture from above it looks wonderful but I don't like the profile, I just feel theres too many different angles/curves going on, for me a continuation of the curve from the lip would have lightened the profile and made a huge difference to the overall look.

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Jun 2009)

johnny.t.":wzp8xb0p said:


> I like the idea Pete and the bark inclusion was surely a 'lucky break' as it adds something to it.
> 
> In the picture from above it looks wonderful but I don't like the profile, I just feel theres too many different angles/curves going on, for me a continuation of the curve from the lip would have lightened the profile and made a huge difference to the overall look.
> 
> JT



I agree JT I have this wierd sort of eyesight that sees things one way when they are on the lathe and then realises they look quite different off. I have taken to removing the chuck and standing things up straight to check the shapes out but as yopu can see I didn't on this one. 

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (24 Jun 2009)

Bodrighy":14yt056d said:


> ...I have this wierd sort of eyesight that sees things one way when they are on the lathe and then realises they look quite different off......



Thats not just you Pete, although my prefered method is to turn my head horizontal and try to see the piece as it would be standing upright.

JT


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2009)

Have you thought about taking a quick Digital Pic and enlarging it?

I know Picture perspective is often different to real time visual but it might help.


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Jun 2009)

CHJ":nbh8zffi said:


> Have you thought about taking a quick Digital Pic and enlarging it?
> 
> I know Picture perspective is often different to real time visual but it might help.



Don't you just hate people with common sense ](*,) 

No is the short answer.

I'll try that with the next piece. 

pete


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jun 2009)

Looking at some of the crotch pieces posted lately made me careful when cutting the sycamore down. This is one and hopefully more to come.


Approx 7" across at widest point and about 2" deep


 



The bottom is round so I have made a little plinth for it to sit on but didn't want to glue it down as it seemed a shame to hide all that figuring and bark.

Finished with wax. 

Comments criticisms welcome as always

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 Jun 2009)

You've nailed the essentials there *Pete*, just left nature to display Her best without unnecessary false embellishment.

_Just been sorting through my pile to look for similar character pieces that can stand on their own with minimum of 'design' influence, unfortunately most here has been prepared for the conventional._


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

Lovely looking piece Pete  
The colours in that wood look gorgeous.
Nicely finished too.Looks really smooooth.


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Jun 2009)

Good stuff Pete 8) , crotches all round  :shock: 

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jul 2009)

I found an old but of wood min the shed and being me thought I would see what was hidden under all the dirt. It had been used to cut something as there were gashes on it and loads of old plaster and goodness knows what else. Under all the crud I found this



 




It's 12 1/2" dia with a little bit of the side left top and bottom in the picture. Had to do it on a recess as there wasn't enough thickness to make a tenon. At first I thought it was a piece of elm but have been reliably informed that it is in fact chestnut.

Pete

Pete


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2009)

On target with that unusual centre embellishment Pete, can you find any more of that scrap Chestnut? looks like it might turn into something interesting :twisted: .


----------



## johnny.t. (10 Jul 2009)

Good find Pete 
That looks really nice stood up on its side like that,good job 8) It would look dead good stood on an oak beam in an old building, like a pub :wink: 

JT


----------



## Paul.J (10 Jul 2009)

Very nice Pete  
What finish have you put on it :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jul 2009)

Sanding sealer cut back with 400 grit and then buffed with shavings. Nothing else yet as I'd run out of wax polish ...well the bit I had left had melted in the shed, so I'll probably wax polish it later.

pete


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2009)

Some more of the wet sycamore. These are all about 6 - 8" tall amnd the egg is about 4" long. As yet they are all bare wood, no polish as I am thinking of having a go at dying as apparently sycamore is ideal for that. 



 

 

 



It's lovely wood to turn wet and leaves a finish that is almost like china with just a hint of grain. So far no real problems with distortion or splitting in the ones I did a week ago. 


I was given a branch of monkey puzzle and had a play with one bit off the end as I'd never used this wood before. Didn't get the foot right but again I am playing with design shapes so each one is an experiment.





About 5" tall, down to 2mm thick. 1 1/2" dia at the top. 

Comments etc welcome as always

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2009)

Even more diversification Pete; hope the experiments with the sycamore colouring work out, sort of 'no going back' once you start applying stain. I nearly always end up 'any colours good as long as it's black'

Funnily enough I had a strange experience this weekend when someone looking at a variety of pieces, some in gloriously figured wood said that the one that had been stained to hide poor natural colour in some Birch was their favorite.

Get many more of those thin Sycamore forms lying around awaiting cure and attention and a person might think you are being influenced by Mark's excellent work.


----------



## Lightweeder (12 Jul 2009)

I thought I'd had a good day till I saw these - the first one is the one I like. I wouldn't touch that with any stain, personally :wink: 

LW


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2009)

Pete.
Those all look very nice as is,but if your in the mood for some experimentation than go for it  
What stains are you going to use :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't stain the first one with that figuring LW don't worry.

I was thinking of the spirit sealer as that seems the most common. You can get a selection of differnet colours which might be fun to experiment with Paul. Probably make a right cock up of it but how else to find out :lol: 

I must admit Chas that Mark's work is high on my 'emulation scale.' He's got nothing to worry about though as I have a long way to go before I catch up with his class (If ever)

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (12 Jul 2009)

The first and last pics in the top row really look good Pete.

Does the wet Sycamore split or distort much?

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2009)

I swapped some of my spalted beech for a log of laburnum at the club. It had crotches at both ends and so I have a few of these to do



 



I decided to leave the log as is at the bottom as it stood firm on the notches and just turned the top. Approx. 3 1/2" dia bowl. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 Jul 2009)

Good swap *Pete,* 

seen something similar somewhere else recently methinks.


----------



## johnny.t. (17 Jul 2009)

Very nice Pete, can't believe its only 3 1/2" diameter, before I read that I thought it was about a foot across  

That knot hole looks good and the bits of sapwood here and there look unusual(in a good way :lol: ).

You still haven't told me if then wet Sycamore distorts or splits badly?

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2009)

johnny.t.":2341s3j8 said:


> Very nice Pete, can't believe its only 3 1/2" diameter, before I read that I thought it was about a foot across
> 
> That knot hole looks good and the bits of sapwood here and there look unusual(in a good way :lol: ).
> 
> ...


Helluva sized laburnum if it was JT
I have been waiting to see.

I have a couple of vases, an egg hollow form a thin goblet and a couple of natural edged vases turne really thin that I have had in the house for ovwer a wek now with no sign of distortion or cracking. Only thing to watch out for is that the wood is really flexible, like rubber when turning it thin and it is easy to bend it when it is as wet as the stuff I was using. Lovely stuff to work though and so plentiful I think I'll be doing a load more. The pyrographers love it as well as it is almost pure white and ideal for blanks for them

Chas: I realised that when I took the glue off the bottom. (Yes I am using glue chucks now :lol: ) Subconscious influence I think

pete


----------



## stevebuk (17 Jul 2009)

beautiful stuff pete, you have so much to aspire to i dont know where to begin, hopefully i will be nearly this good one day.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2009)

stevebuk":3uvmzmx2 said:


> beautiful stuff pete, you have so much to aspire to i dont know where to begin, hopefully i will be nearly this good one day.



Ah but I can't do pens so we're quits.

Thanks anyway. 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (17 Jul 2009)

Very nice,but same as Johnny,I thought it was a whole lot bigger than it actually is ..
(I've got some laburnum about a foot diameter,will try to remember to bring some to Pauls bash :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Jul 2009)

After all the comments I just remeasured it. Obviously having a senior moment. The bowl section is just over 6" and the max width is 8"  

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (18 Jul 2009)

Never mind Pete,just take your time :lol: 
Great looking piece Pete,and well finished.
Another one for the gallery :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Aug 2009)

Not got much turning time recently with grandchildren seemingly living with us non stop. Virtually hot bedding. 

Instead I have been rooting through my boxes to see what pieces I have left. I have been asked to submit some pieces for an exhibition down here later in the year. They are particularly interested in the more 'rustic' pieces. I found a few pieces I had forgotten about, don't think I have posted these before if so apologies for repetition.


This is hazel, complete with bark and lichen after a couple of months. 6" tall in total and 2" dia.




Fishing priest: Oak, 10" long with leather thong loose to be adjust by customer.




This is the other half of the laburnum crotch. For some reason this side had a few rotten bits to it so I couldn't het it really thin and it left some rough patches which I had to hand sand down leaving textured bits on the upper surface. Hard to believe that it was the same piece of wood as the previous on



 



Comments / critique welcome as always

pete


----------



## CHJ (20 Aug 2009)

Like the Laburnum piece *Pete*, with figuring like that I don't thing finite form comes into the equation, it's spectacular enough to stand on it's own, any formal symmetry you can achieve is good to go however a small percentage.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Sep 2009)

I have been doing so many things for other people I haven't had the chance to do anything that I like for myself so rebelled today and made this








Hawthorn, Finished in wax. 9" tall, 5" max width at top. The bowl part is about 4mm thick. Could n't go muxh thinner or I'd have lost the bark

The base looks a lot bigger in the image than in real life, bad photography?

Critique, comment welcome as always
Pete


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2009)

Yep, that's very *Pete*, re: the base, my immediate reaction was that I would have preferred to see the foot top surface with a concave form.

That way I think the base flare would look lighter and and be more in keeping with the form of the upper bowl.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Sep 2009)

Very nice Pete,but i would also go along with Chas's comments on the foot,just looks too much of a lump and doesn't go with the rest of the piece,or is there a reason you have done it this way :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (13 Sep 2009)

I love the top of this Pete but feel the bead in the stem and the whacking great foot spoil it a bit  If they were scaled down then it would look good or if the top were about twice the size(although by your measurements that would be enormous :lol: )
Do you not fancy making a hollow form with this type of natural edge top? they look dead good  

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys,

I agree that the foot isn't right. Even though it isn't as big as it looks in the picture it still sems wrong, perhaps too chunky as said, I am working out a way of remounting, glue chuck of some sort probably. 

I have done one or two hollow forms Johnny but am limited by tools at the moment as any hollowing I do is do witha spindle gouge. I have some more of this hawthorn so may give it a go once I have finished all the orders. This piece was dead straight and same diameter all the way up the log so would have ended up simply as a vase. 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (14 Sep 2009)

Pete. you turn exactly as I would like to,and most of what I do is from the hedgerows.
I love the suprise of what shows after the first cuts are made,if you know what I mean. I suppose I should know by now which is the best way to start a piece to show it's true beauty,but it seems to have passed me by or I havent discovered it yet. Maybe I will never find out but I think my one hope is to follow your work and pay more attention to what you do. Thanks Pete for showing your work I for one love it . REgards Boysie.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Sep 2009)

First 4 of a dozen. These are 1mm hooks, now have 4 each of 1.5mm, 2mm & 2.5mm 






And just to be different, this is a prototype someone asked for. It's called an orifice hook. I'll let you guess what it's used for :lol: 





Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2009)

Well the last one looks like a Button hook to me, hope the high legged boots suit you Pete.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Sep 2009)

CHJ":ddmofpjg said:


> Well the last one looks like a Button hook to me, hope the high legged boots suit you Pete.


Does a bit, not that *I* can remember them Chas but it's not that :lol: 

Pete


----------



## BMac (29 Sep 2009)

My father had a hook like that on the farm and used it for plying straw into a rope - it was obviously much bigger than this. I am going to scale things down and guess that it is used for plying wool or thread.

Brendan


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Sep 2009)

BMac":2teowdj9 said:


> My father had a hook like that on the farm and used it for plying straw into a rope - it was obviously much bigger than this. I am going to scale things down and guess that it is used for plying wool or thread.
> 
> Brendan



Very close, not for plying but for getting the yarn through the 'orifice' in a spinning wheel. This is about 6" long in total. The wire is a bit thick as it needs to be a bit flexible. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2009)

I would think you would be best with Piano Wire or Spring Steel Wire Pete for max flexibility.
Don't know source near you, For some strange reason these peoplewho I often see referred to in model engineering mags don't seem to have prices quoted.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Oct 2009)

Fed up with doing light pulls, crochet hooks and tops so decided to go back to my roots and did this this afternoon when O should have been working. 



 



It's a piece of spalted beech with a lot of inclusions and voids. Diameter is 10" depth 3", sealer and wax finish. 

Comments & critique welcome

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (5 Oct 2009)

That's better  
Back to your good ol' self.
Very nice Pete.Bet you feel better as well now


----------



## CHJ (5 Oct 2009)

It's definitely a Pete, annoying when the money earners start dictating the spin of things.

Should take some of the pleasure of relaxing to the craft stall all the same I would think.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Oct 2009)

CHJ":3ec11oxw said:


> It's definitely a Pete, annoying when the money earners start dictating the spin of things.
> 
> Should take some of the pleasure of relaxing to the craft stall all the same I would think.



:lol: Too true. I wil have one or two of these on at some ridiculous price, not in the hope of selling but as a sort of advertisement and as a contrast. never know though there may be someone out there with the same taste as me and some money as wel.....oh look there's another pig flying past the window :shock: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (5 Oct 2009)

Bodrighy":1t2lnm3q said:


> ... I wil have one or two of these on at some ridiculous price, not in the hope of selling but as a sort of advertisement and as a contrast. never know though there may be someone out there with the same taste as me and some money as wel.....oh look there's another pig flying past the window ...Pete


You might be surprised, some of my pieces were recently sold at prices way above my expectations, and repeat orders placed for more similar, it seems that cost is perceived as a mark of quality/uniqueness or whatever by some folks.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2009)

CHJ":1br6bczf said:


> Bodrighy":1br6bczf said:
> 
> 
> > ... I wil have one or two of these on at some ridiculous price, not in the hope of selling but as a sort of advertisement and as a contrast. never know though there may be someone out there with the same taste as me and some money as wel.....oh look there's another pig flying past the window ...Pete
> ...



I live in hope :lol: 

Pete


----------



## loz (6 Oct 2009)

Nice Bowl Pete,

You must have some nerves putting your tools into that. Would scare the hell outa me !

All the best 

Loz


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2009)

loz":19j9zssw said:


> Nice Bowl Pete,
> 
> You must have some nerves putting your tools into that. Would scare the hell outa me !
> 
> ...



Thanks Loz, it isn't as difficult as long as the wood is reasonably sound. Just rattles a but. Sanding you need to be a bit careful. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Oakbear (6 Oct 2009)

Beautiful bowl sir, it appears that we share much in the way of taste!


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2009)

Oakbear":3n4uv3hl said:


> Beautiful bowl sir, it appears that we share much in the way of taste!



We do though I have been mainly doing other stuff for a while...this was me rebelling a bit and doing something I wanted to do.

pete


----------



## johnny.t. (6 Oct 2009)

Very interesting piece, very Pete indeed.
Do these bits of wood ever bite back Pete? :lol: 

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2009)

johnny.t.":1tjty3bx said:


> Very interesting piece, very Pete indeed.
> Do these bits of wood ever bite back Pete? :lol:
> 
> JT



Sometimes but not often. This was the hairiest I've done so far, couldn't see any wood in the middle when it was turning




It looked like this on the lathe




Good fun though

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Oct 2009)

Bodrighy":3kx2ied5 said:


> It looked like this on the lathe



Doesn't it make you want to put your hand right in it :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Oct 2009)

Another commission from another crafter. Any guesses?



 

 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (19 Oct 2009)

Felting woolen fabric?


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Oct 2009)

CHJ":3a9nk7k7 said:


> Felting woolen fabric?



Clever dick. :lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------

